# Cavs vs Clippers - Nov 11 - 9:30pm EST FS OH



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_









*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Los Angeles Clippers*

*Staples Center*
Los Angeles, CA
Sunday, November 11, 2007
9:30 pm EST








*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Clippers*:*







PG – Sam Cassell







SG – Quinton Ross







C – Chris Kaman







SF – Corey Maggette







PF – Tim Thomas​*
*NOTES:*
*
- Clippers are missing Cuttino Mobley, Elton Brand, and Shawn Livingston to injury. Despite those injuries the Clips are off to a fast start and sport a 4-1 record so the Cavs will need to come to play

- Kaman is off to a great start for the Clippers this year averaging 18 & 15. The match up with him and Z should be a good one. 

- I've noticed historically only a few guys really give Lebron trouble - and Corey Maggette is one of em. He is strong enough to match up with Lebron, yet quick enough to penetrate and get to the rim. Lebron will need to be careful to avoid fouls, as I'm sure Dunleavy will run plenty of isos for him. 

- Mr. Glass is scheduled to return for this game. That's not necessarily a good thing, as the chemistry has been good with shooters on the floor. I'd imagine Mike Brown will move him right back into the starting lineup... 

- Getting this game would be huge, as we have Denver on a back to back next. That game will be near impossible to win shorthanded, so hopefully the team comes out focused. 


*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got to keep Gibson out of foul trouble: I'd imagine they're going to be putting Cassell into the post for the first few plays. If he get's in foul trouble then get prepared for the zone.

It will be interesting to see Kaman who has been hot against Z. Not to many straight C vs C battles these days between good players

Hoping Hughes gets hurts again or at least Brown isn't afraid to pull the trigger if he starts jacking bad jumpers again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ughhh..Hughes back and starting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew get in the paint


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Drew get in the paint


:laugh:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Too many jumpers right now from CLE

Clips up 8-6, they're still trying to post up Boobie


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

2 cheap foul calls on LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs really moving the ball well, 18-10 score


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes looks good early!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z with a throwback move! Cavs up 20-10


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

holy crap gooden with 8 rebs in 1st quarter and hughes and bron gettin off!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Hughes looks good early!


Very surprising..maybe it was the injuries making him look so bad


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Blah I'm so sick of cheap fouls against Gibson.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Very surprising..maybe it was the injuries making him look so bad


:lol:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I wonder why Newble is in ahead of Sasha..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love the Larry that's taking it to the basket like that. 

I mean, what's the worst that could happen? He gets injured? BFD.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

gibson needs to stop foulinnnnnng


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's hard not to like the Devin Brown acquisition right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Terrible shot by Larry

Cavs really gave up a big lead there way to fast. Need a basket on this last possession


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I keep forgetting that the Clippers have gotten off to a very good start this season. They might be a serious team this year, in no small part to the emergence of the beast in Kaman.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron being very aggressive tonight. 

Doesn't it feel like he's got the league on a string? Like when he starts off games really slowly, he's just setting himself up to try to win it in the 4th? Probably not a good strategy, but I feel like he can completely control a game offensively and defensively when he puts his mind to it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Patterson killed us last year, lets see if the Clips start posting him up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Scoring drought. Please post up LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Devin Brown was a good signing.

Man if we had AV, this team would clearly be better than last year


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That dunk by LeBron was really nice. I liked it. =)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Devin Brown was a good signing.
> 
> Man if we had AV, this team would clearly be better than last year


If we keep winning, this scenario might just come sooner than later.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry with 8pts..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here comes the steady dose of zone.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wierd says lebron only has 7 minutes played is that true? im listening to audio pass. thats nuts if he really is


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a foul on C Maggette, weak call


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> wierd says lebron only has 7 minutes played is that true? im listening to audio pass. thats nuts if he really is


Yeah he is getting killed by the refs tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wish Hughes played like this all time (not that he's been great but he's shooting over 50%)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Love how Maggette throws his shoulder into Lebron and that's not a offensive foul.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Blah, I see how Maggette seems to always lead the league in free throws per minute.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Refs really keeping this close now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice play by Jones there on that offensive board


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Where was the foul on that Cassel shot?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Clippers really throwing up some garbage to keep this game close. 

Considering how much better we've played, should really be up more.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I miss being at the Q, where we'll get the benefit of the doubt at least on some nights. The past few games have just seemed brutal to me, including the Sacramento game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice move by Devin Brown to end the half. Sweet.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice finish by Brown lol: some lucky bounces there for us at the end


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown, awesome.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL Brown ...nice shot


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

devin brown is a good signing


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You know, we actually look like a pretty good team when Hughes plays like an average basketball player. It usually feels like we're playing basketball uphill.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Now I am out of Ohio and sadly out of the Cavalier loop as far as being able to see the games. Still following it on the bbb.net and else where. How does Sasha come and play big minutes from being signed and only see 2 minutes tonight?

making him earn it again? or what?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Now I am out of Ohio and sadly out of the Cavalier loop as far as being able to see the games. Still following it on the bbb.net and else where. How does Sasha come and play big minutes from being signed and only see 2 minutes tonight?
> 
> making him earn it again? or what?


Frankly, he's just kinda sucked this season.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

imagine when we get lucky and get a pushing pg and av signs a 10 year/ 50 m contract (against cba but we ) hahaha


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

devin browns just playing better than sasha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Now I am out of Ohio and sadly out of the Cavalier loop as far as being able to see the games. Still following it on the bbb.net and else where. How does Sasha come and play big minutes from being signed and only see 2 minutes tonight?
> 
> making him earn it again? or what?


Sasha is still way out of shape. He has a few good moments but as the game wears on, he gradually gets worse (e.g. airballing jumpers, turning the ball over, etc.)

Devin Brown has outplayed him


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Sasha is still way out of shape. He has a few good moments but as the game wears on, he gradually gets worse (e.g. airballing jumpers, turning the ball over, etc.)
> 
> Devin Brown has outplayed him big time as well



I got too see bits and pieces of the Kings game, Brown looked a bit bigger than I thought. But I will take 20-11 anyday from our 6th man. 

I also saw Simmons for the first time in a uniform, oh my lord, he has a body of a guy who should be doing 18-11-4. Does he have a shot to even contribute too this team.

And sorry for the questions, but it is halftime, Drew Nichols from cuse, was he just a too get Sasha to sign, or will we see him this year?

And Shannon = worthless?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah: in terms of play I thought we pretty much dominated them on both ends. Really surprising (taking away the refs) that we're not big in this one


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shannon looked really bad in his first appearance. When Sasha resigned that was the end of him as a Cav.

Sasha is out of shape still. Hughes has looked decent today - wish he played like this even a 3rd of the time he's out there. Surprisingly though if Devin Brown can lose even a few more pounds he might be starting soon enough


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden has 12 boards?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I got too see bits and pieces of the Kings game, Brown looked a bit bigger than I thought. But I will take 20-11 anyday from our 6th man.
> 
> I also saw Simmons for the first time in a uniform, oh my lord, he has a body of a guy who should be doing 18-11-4. Does he have a shot to even contribute too this team.
> 
> ...


Simmons is just now starting to see some mins. He looks like a good shot blocker, but is tentative on offense. He has all the physical tools though, would rather see him out there than Marshall

Nichols hasn't seen the light of day, he's on the injury list with back spasms but who knows with Mike B. 

Shannon got 5 mins in the Dallas game, turned the ball over twice, got beat on D and missed a layup. It was pretty much as poorly as you can possibly play in that short of a stretch. Luke Jackson syndrome. My guess is his time in CLE is up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Gooden has 12 boards?!


Yeah it's games like this where you want to hold on to Gooden. He is an idiot but at the same time is a top flight rebounder, which is the identity of our team.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well thanks fellas - I am used to Tivo'ing every game or watching them the past years and now not having it on local TV its getting hard esp. working the 2nd shift. shame on you real life **** lol

what is wrong with Marshall? 

And from what I've seen, Gooden has fallen in love with that 13 foot sideline jumper? is this true? or just small sample size.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweeeeet finger roll from LBJ


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew has thrown down some nice dunks tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man if Larry could play like this every night... wow, we'd be sooooo good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Who is this Larry Hughes guy?? Certainly not the won we've been paying

Giving up the ball on the fastbreak, making open jumpers, ...wow


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's hard to see us losing this game. We're playing really well.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Do you think Larry Hughes has Kenny Lofton syndrome?

Lofton hits a homer and then swings for the fence the next 20 times!

Hughes hits a few 3's and he turns into Peja (in his mind) and stops attacking the hoop!

anyone feel that?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well... maybe Larry can work on that floater a little more...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What the hell was that by Hughes?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> What the hell was that by Hughes?


I like the idea... he just missed really badly, lol.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man Gibson has missed two wide open 3's: that might come back and cost us.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Should have been an offensive foul on Cassell.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's such a bull**** call: that is a freakin offensive foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Clips getting some favorable calls here..

Lead down to 4


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice block and drive by LBJ


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kaman is playing great


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh the Hughes we all know and love has returned in the 3rd


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes reverting back to Mr. Glass


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This last 1:30 could determine the game I think.

Cavs need to close strong


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The end of the quarter was awful. Clippers retake the lead.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pretty horrible 3rd qtr offensively. 

Cassell and Kaman single handedly beating us. Down 3 going into the 4th..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What is with this garbage lineup???


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn it Z - chance for a 4pt play for the Clips now. Big mistake


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z can't break down mentally like that in a close game.

And the lineup to begin the 4th quarter makes no sense to me at all. 3 offensive liabilities on the floor at the same time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice pass Bron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bron on Cassell.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

gimmme updatesss **** i hate not having league pass


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron James is amazing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great minutes from Newble!! Ira taking over :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How many blocks and steals does Lebron have today?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs up 9, LBJ dropping dimes all over the place


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have to say this lineup has played some tough D with Brown and Newble around James protecting Jones


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What happened to Hughes? I missed it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ for 3!

Lebron with like 5 straight assists!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is these bailout calls that Cassell always draws


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> What happened to Hughes? I missed it.


Who cares: I think Brown benched him after that stupid pull up jumper he took


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bailout after bailout call for the Clips: cant wait to get home


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Bailout after bailout call for the Clips: cant wait to get home


Maggette gets more BS calls than any player i've ever seen. Lebron needs to take note on how he exaggerates contact every damn play


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Maggette, Billups, Pierce, and Antonio Daniels are some of the worst offenders of this.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe how good of a defender Lebron is this year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cassell can't post up against Lebron LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron becoming such a terror on D. 

Locking up Cassell down the stretch, locked down Baron Davis, he's so defensively versatile


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron juust dominating 4th qtrs - scoring, passing, defending, rebounding, just the complete package.

EXCEPT FT's, he needs to work on that. His best FT% year was his rookie season


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Where the hell is Chris Jent: Lebron's FT shooting is just crap this year again


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

if lebron shot 80% from the line he'd score 30ppg easy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What was his technique his rookie year??? Lebron needs to go back to that immediately and stick with it

This shoot the ball without even dribbling crap isn't gonna work

Wow our whole team is AWFUL on the line


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damon's going to try his hand at these mysterious "free" throws.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good win: probably our most impressive of the year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why did he drop the deep knee bend from last year? His FT% got better with it and then he mysteriously just dropped it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs picking up road wins on the West Coast :cheers:

Considering our schedule, being 4-3 at this point with AV/Sasha basically not playing is GREAT

These are some big road wins and we were in the Phx & Utah game right till the end


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Have to be impressed with Devin Brown and Newble play today. Good D and oppurtunistic on O: i.e. don't get in the way of Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 103, LA Clippers 95*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Yeah Devin Brown has been excellent, great pickup by Ferry. Should have signed him for more than 1 year at that price :biggrin:

Lebron again just a complete terror out there, his defensive effort just makes our entire team so much better


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Lebron's defensive effort has been amazing! I think he is finding out that defense is something that takes dedication. He is also finding out that playing tough defense can wear you out. I think that those last two missed free throws were the result of being tired at the end of the game. He put out so much effort on both ends of the court.

<img src="http://www.newsarama.com/Other_Publishers/Greg-Horn-Lebron-James.jpg">


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Damon's going to try his hand at these mysterious "free" throws.


AHAHAHAHAHAH

that made me laugh.


----------

